# Hi everybody!



## gravehill (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm a finnish guy currently living in Berlin, Germany. I just found the forum recently and look forward to participate in the discussions.

My solo project is called Chaos Research and the musical style could be loosely defined as an experimental blend of neo-classical, (dark) ambient, ethno and electronic music.

I would like to invite everyone to listen to some of my music at http://www.chaosresearch.de . Feedback is, of course, also welcome! 

If everything goes as planned, the first two albums should be out before autumn.


----------



## Scott Rogers (Jul 24, 2005)

..........


----------



## Jackull (Jul 24, 2005)

good to see people from all over the world at this forum...welcome to vi...

jackuLL


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jul 24, 2005)

Ey mate,

How are ya? Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 24, 2005)

Welcome to VI, gravehill! Good luck with the album release - and we do have a couple here from your area including Alex Pfeffer who's doing movie scores and game music. 

Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Thonex (Jul 24, 2005)

Welcome to this wonderful corner of the net.

T


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jul 24, 2005)

Glad you found your way here. Enjoy


----------

